# Chico's pads don't look good.



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Help, I just noticed that some of Chico's pads are damaged and I'm assuming it is from the rock salt and sand which are on the roads due to the snow.
Does anyone have suggestions as to how to treat this?

I'm going to contact the vet, but I think the last time this happened, there wasn't a particular treatment, other than wiping off the feet when the dogs come back from a walk. suggestions? I'm leaving for FL on Sunday and now I'm upset! 
DH is going to be in charge, with our dog walker coming in during the day. I'll have to tell them not to walk far until they are cleared up.
suggestions anyone?
Cali's pads are fine. Go figure...


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I bet I know why you were checking pads... 

DARN! I am drawing a blank on a specific product that people use on dog pads and hopefully someone else will remember. In the meantime, here are a few links that may help you with caring for both of their pads in winter:

How To Prevent Snow Damage to Dog Paws

Dog Paw Care

Cold Weather Protection For Pets

Winter Paw Care (with a pet-friendly de-icer product listed)


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> I bet I know why you were checking pads...
> 
> DARN! I am drawing a blank on a specific product that people use on dog pads and hopefully someone else will remember.


Is it Mushers Secret? http://www.musherssecret.net/


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

That's not the same name, but it is the same idea. Thank you Christy!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> That's not the same name, but it is the same idea. Thank you Christy!


No problem! My brain is full of useless information!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I know some people use and _balm bag._ and I think there is one with "udder" in the name too. I have been finding that making sure I coat their pads with conditioner and let it sit, when I bathe then and even paw baths helps a lot. I've noticed a great improvement doing this _coat handlers_. Jaspers paws are soft again.


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

I use MUSHERS SECRET. It is wax based and keeps the salt and ice from damaging or hurting paw pads. Just rub it on. At night, I sometimes rub some vaseline on his pads to keep them soft. Good luck.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks Kimberly, Missy, Christy and Henry's Mom for all the info and tips.
I knew I'd find help here


I'm off to Petsmart to look for the Musher's Secret and whatever else I can find!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Just a thought----could Chico be chewing on the pads?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Nan, if you can't find it at Petsmart, you might want to call a local Feed Supply for it.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

oh yes, Bag Balm and Udder Butter! The names!  I could find those here in the Farm suppies or even the hardware store. Good luck to you finding them!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Wouldn't the Balm and Utter Butter leave grease on your furniture, carpets and floors? or do you crate them when using. Another reason I not like the snow with Havanese.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Yes, Sandy, I was thinking about that stuff getting all over everything.

I just got a new sofa and really don't want it ruined. And, I'm not going to be here to monitor it, as I'm leaving tomorrow morning for a week in FL.
My DH isn't good about putting limits on the dogs, if you know what I mean!!

I don't know what I'm going to do. For starters, I'll ask him to gently clean the pads when they come in from outside. Tonight, I'll put something on Chico's pads. He sleeps on our bed but we have a cotton quilt that he will be on and I can wash it. But what about carpeting???

Why do things have to happen when I'm not going to be here ??

I'm definitely going to buy booties for these doggies and they'll just have to get used to them.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

The Mushers Secret is wax (but claims to be absorbed into the skin) and more of a protectant--the other two are more for healing so I would use them on fresh washed pads at bedtime to allow them to absorb. If your dogs are crated then it shouldn't get on the furniture so much.


----------



## j.j.'s mom (Aug 16, 2009)

you can sometimes find utter butter at quilt stores..(ie fabric stores that cater
to quilters..) i have sofa covers by sure fit for furniture to protect them 
from my critters. plus it keeps the cat dander down for my family members with allergies... just whip them off when i want.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

What the quilters around here use is called "Udderly SMOOth Udder Cream." It is greaseless and stainless, thus safe for us to use around fabric, but I'd still be nervous to have a significant amount reach the surface of a leather or smooth-finished couch. If you rub it in like a hand lotion it soaks in pretty fast and shouldn't be a problem.

Here's a link to show the picture of it:
http://tinyurl.com/y9apcvb

Also used a lot by quilters is Bag Balm, which is a LOT thicker, more like vaseline, very healing and good but not as safe for furniture:

http://www.bagbalm.com/

Oh, by the way, both of these are usually available in most quilt stores, but it is much cheaper to buy them in your local feed store (for the Bag Balm) or Walmart/Walgreens (for the Udderly Smooth.)


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Fred has been having trouble with his paws because of the salt and snow. His pad on his front foot is all red and inflamed. I use the 4 paws, "paw guard", but this one foot is still giving him trouble. He keeps licking it, which makes it even more irritated. Just the other day I had to resort to this, to stop him from the constant licking

The vet recommended neosporin, and it seems to be helping.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, poor Fred!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

I think Chico will have to join Fred in the paw wrapping.
Poor guys.
thanks for the tips.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Get well soon Fred and Chico!:crutch:


----------

